# Team shooters return



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

The guy on the far left is Lex. Rescently of the Coast Guard. He has been hunting with me and Nestbuster for about four years. The guy next to him is Tra. He is a member of the form and posts under the name of TNTslinger. He is rescently of the AF EOD.They both are off on their new careers.Good will to them. They both had to take leave for this hunt. Nestbuster and I, with Big Mike, are the only ones left that can slingshot hunt through the entire season. They have been missed, but, we have managed to salvage a fair season with just the three of us. We are approaching the end of this season and are not happy to see it's end. Nestbuster and I with Big Mike will make one last trip to the Big River and make an overnight hunt for what will probably be one of the last for the season. I will post the details of that hunt after next week. Without going into the same old blow by blow account of this hunt, I just wanted to put up the Statistics of the season of what we have bagged with our slingshots. While it was a good season it wasn't as good as our past seasons. The Stats go in this order and cannot include what we might get next weekend:
38 squirrels; 2 raccoons; let one go. 4 armadillos; 7 moor hens; 3 wood ducks; 2 doves; 1 pidgeon; 4 wood rats; That has been our totals to date. I have had one band change on my slingshot and had somewhere around 3000 shots on the original tubes, that is counting our warmup shooting, and plinking. I am approaching 2500 shots on my present band set and will shoot these bands through the end of next weeks hunt. Nestbuster has not had any band changes, but is about ready for a new set, probably before we go on our overnight hunt next week. Big Mike has had one band change and had around 3500 shots on his first set and is working on1500 on his present set of bands. That started on the 10th of Dec. and we will continue it until the season goes out at the end of Feb. We haven't hunted but an average of 2days each week and sometimes not even that. I have said all that to say this. The equipment we use for hunting might not be for everybody, but it is the only thing we have found that will work for us in our type of hunting. Our big single band tubes can take a beating and keep on slinging. This with heavy 5/8 steel 260grainweight, and .45cal lead about 280grain weight. We have found that the small weight projectile just doesn't produce the energy at the long distances we typically have to shoot. We do love to shoot our double bands and a little smaller size projectiles, but not for hunting squirrels, armadillos, and raccoons etc. This type of shooting is best left to static targets, and birds. I have learned so much from everyone on this Forum and I am thankful just to be counted among the long list of great slingers on this form, of which I am the least. In closing, I wanted to give a shout out to Big Bill Hays, ZDP, Jorge Sprave, Nico,Performance Cats, Tex Shooter, Perry A+, and so many more. I hope I can provide a fraction of the shooting talent, and quality slingshots they have so graced us all with on this wonderful Slingshot Forum......Good will too all slingers.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Great year Frogman, you guys really harvest the game. Heavy snow really put a damper on my hunting this year, only 8 squirells and a few Starlings so far. Weather starting to break a little now and I will get a chance to try for a few more hopefully this week. Wish we had a dove season up here in NY, they are all over the place. When I was a kid, seasons meant nothing but now that I am old and gray, I can appreciate why we have game laws. I have been around long enough to see how they helped. Thanks for all the great stories and pictures. All us hunters on the forum really enjoy them.
Philly


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

Dang! thats alot of good hunting. i am sad to see this season come to a close. So far i have gotten 3 squirrels 1 goose 2 pigeons 2 sparrows and had 1 rabbit get away =/. this has been my first slingshot season, i will definitely be looking forward to next season. Im glad to see others enjoying hunting with such a simple weapon, which is definitely my weapon of choice. thanks for all the posts and pictures, cheers to a good year

Devan


----------



## foreigner (Jan 16, 2010)

It's always interesting how you hook up the squirrels together. How do you do that?







I was under the assumption it's either a long loop where the necks can slide though or poked through the necks?


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

That's some good fun you and your guys had there.
Getting out in the woods and keeping your predatory spirits sharp and alive... nothing's better!


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Excellent body count Frogman. I love seeing your posts and really appreciate your putting old-school tubing back on the map from whence it had been banished by Thera-gold. I am quite impressed your elastics last as long as they do, especially under torture-test conditions like you and your bunch subject it to.

Good work Frogman and friends!


----------



## Nest Buster (Nov 22, 2010)

I have had way too much fun this year hunting with frogman. More fun than a man should have in the woods.







It should be outlawed or somthing. Maby that the season is coming to the end my wife will start to talk to me, but not before the final river trip.







If you haven't tryed hunting much with your sling you should give it a try. There is nothing like taking game with a sling and enjoying the meal it provides. Good Hunting to all. Jerett


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

Great post Frogman. Need to start doing more hunting myself.


----------



## dhansen (Aug 31, 2010)

Excellent post and pic, as always. Thank you. Looks like you guys had way too much fun.


----------

